# Frankie Alyssa Holden Birth Story 26/09/07



## RachieH

*[FONT=Lucida Handwriting, Cursive]https://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/its_a_girl_mc.gifFrankie Alyssa Holdenhttps://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/its_a_girl_mc.gif*[/FONT]​

*[FONT=Lucida Handwriting, Cursive]Wednesday 26th September 2007*​​ 
*Time: 12:45pm*​ 
*[FONT=Lucida Handwriting, Cursive]Weight: 6lb 10 oz*​​ 
*[FONT=Lucida Handwriting, Cursive]Length: 48cm[/FONT]*

*Head Circ :33cm*​ 
*Star Sign: Libra*​
[/FONT][/FONT]
Our little girl arrived on Wednesday 26th September at 12:45pm (German Time) weighing 6lb 10oz.

I had a pre-scheduled scan at 9am on the morning due to concerns about growth. I was scanned and baby weight was estimated at 6lb 12oz but because the placenta looked "old" I had a CTG for 30 mins. The CTG showed I was having contractions, which I was only feeling as pressure on my bladder initially and wouldnt have known they were contractions had I not been told.

They were happy with the CTG and sent us home with instructions on what to do if I went overdue. 
We left the hospital at 10:45am and I started timing my contractions as they had become stronger and more regular but they werent especially painful. They were pretty much every 3 mins with a few 4 mins and one 6 mins apart.
I timed them as:-

10:47 3 Mins 10:50 5 Mins 10:55 6 Mins 11:01 3 Mins 11:04 3 Mins
11:07 3 Mins 11:10 3 Mins 11:13 3 Mins 11:16 4 Mins 11:20

Stopped timing to go to the toilet

11:31 3 Mins 11:34 4 Mins 11:38 5 Mins 11:43 3 Mins 11:45 2 Mins
11:48 3 Mins 11:52 4 Mins 11:56 4 Mins 12:00 4 Mins

After putting fuel in the car and popping into work with Paul we got home at 12pm. By then I was feeling the contractions and they were every 3 mins, lasting approx 30 seconds.
We started gathering my stuff to travel back to the hospital (45 mins away) as I didnt know how fast things were going to progress. At 12:10 my waters broke so I rang the 24 hour Midwife and she said we might not make it to the hospital (that we are insured with) and that we should call an ambulance to take us to the local hospital. We tried ringing an ambulance but gave up because of the language barrier. Paul rang the Health Centre I'm registered at to get them to ring the hospital for us, but after talking to me the Midwife on duty decided I didn't sound like I was about to have the baby and told us to take the 45 min journey.
I got off the phone to her and tried ringing the on call Midwife back to tell her we were gonna drive but got the 24 Hr medical centre, who decided to send an ambulance anyway as my contractions were becoming more intense as I was on the phone - They didn't think we'd make the 45 min trip. 
My Mom and Paul were running round downstairs, Paul wanted to get in the car and drive to the local hospital, but I wasnt moving because we had no idea where the local hospital was and I had no idea how close to delivering I was  Well, I knew I was close but in retrospect I had no idea how fast things would progress.
The ambulance arrived and I walked to the ambulance, having to stop in between contractions.
We arrived at the hospital within minutes with Paul following in the car and I had a massive contraction just before I was wheeled out and I was involuntarily pushing  It was only now I knew how close I actually was to having her.

I fought them to take my bottoms off as I wanted the toilet really badly, but they obviously knew that I didnt and it was because I was about to have her. Paul went running off for my notes (Which hed forgot hed already given to the ambulance crew) and arrived back into the room just as she was being born and watched over my shoulder.

Frankie Alyssa was born 35 mins after my waters broke. I had no pain relief for obvious reasons and I screamed my fecking head off as she was delivered. The Midwives were trying to tell me to shush and I thought they must be having a bloody laugh! - Paul says he could hear me from the car park lol  The Gas and Air I had with Ky obviously took the edge of the pain because I didnt feel half the pain with Ky, I thought the contractions were worse than the delivery even though I had an episiotomy. 

She had perfect APGAR scores and is 6lb 10 oz of healthy gorgeousness (Well I'm allowed to be biased aren't I lol?). 

https://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Frankie%20Alyssa/26-09-07_1524.jpg

https://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Frankie%20Alyssa/26-09-07_1603.jpg

https://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Frankie%20Alyssa/27-09-07_1454.jpg

https://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Frankie%20Alyssa/27-09-07_1524.jpg

https://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Frankie%20Alyssa/PO9271482.jpg

https://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Frankie%20Alyssa/PO9281499-1.jpg


----------



## Hels

WOW what a story! Well Done Rachie!!!!

She is so gorgeous, and you look fantastic!


----------



## ishtar

Beautiful, well done you!


----------



## KX

Rachie she is gorgeous. Congratulations! What an amazing birth story- and well done you no pain relief!

Congrats to you all again hun :hugs:xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

She is such a cutie and Ky too!xx


----------



## turbo_mom

wow great story glad everything went relatively well! And you know what? We share the same birthday :) CONGRATS!!!


----------



## Layla

wow well done! my what a quick labour, thats scarey!

She is a stunner and you look amazing! Bet Kyran is a proud big brother :)

x


----------



## Suz

:hugs: Congrats again Hun. Frankie is so adorable. Look at that lip. Perfect for pouting to get her way......Fantastic story. Im glad you are all doing well.


----------



## future mommy

CONGRATS!! All 3 of your look amazing! that is going to be a great story to tell your little girl one day.


----------



## bexxie

She is a beautiful darling Rach

Well done you. And doesnt big bro look so proud love him
Bex.x


----------



## Lucy

bloomin heck NO PAIN relief!! You're a star, well done.

Frankie is gorgeous and you're looking great!


----------



## MARIA

Well done sweetheart, she is precious. God bless all of you.


----------



## Stef

Well done Rachie she's beautiful 

XxX


----------



## mummy_of_two

congratulations rachie she's a stunner and well done to you! :happydance: Btw great choice of name!!!!


----------



## Tilly

Congratulations :D


----------



## bek74

*CONGRATULATIONS hun. That story sounds very much like my second born, he was only 45min from start to finish.*

*Frankie is Beautiful, great pics. *


----------



## Angel

Congratulations,she is so beautiful.


----------



## RachieH

KX said:


> Congratulations! What an amazing birth story- and well done you no pain relief!

That wasn't how I'd planned it! - Everything just happened so fast, there just wasn't time!


----------



## RachieH

turbo_mom said:


> And you know what? We share the same birthday :) CONGRATS!!!

Yet another Libra!!!! - There are now three of us in this house lol!


----------



## Soontobe

aw she's so gorgeous! hope your having fun at home with her! :happydance:


----------



## stephlw25

Congrats again hun, great story ! well done you ! Frankie is gorgeous !

What is Ky making of his little sister so far?! that pic of them together is just sooo cute !


----------



## Jo

What a great story, well done you :)
She is gorgeous and you look great too, Ky looks so proud


----------



## Iwantone!!!

what a beautiful baby girl thats an amazing birth all the best for the furture


----------



## Amanda

Wow! What a story! Congratulations to you all Rachie. She's beautiful.:hugs:


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

congrats!


----------



## Lil_Baby_Boo

Congratulations on your little girl.....she's gorgeous :cloud9:

xx


----------



## Tam

https://i110.photobucket.com/albums/n86/no1tam/thcongrats.jpg

What a fast delivery once your waters broke :wacko:

She is gorgeous! x


----------

